# Real Life Superhero documentary coming to HBO



## Omar B (Aug 3, 2011)

I know we all love this topic and the crazy that goes along with it so check this out - http://io9.com/5827422/first-traile...superheroes-these-people-are-all-going-to-die


----------



## MaxiMe (Aug 3, 2011)

Omar B said:


> I know we all love this topic and the crazy that goes along with it so check this out - http://io9.com/5827422/first-traile...superheroes-these-people-are-all-going-to-die



Omar, man you need to warn a guy to protect his screen. RFLOL
And no I've never hit myself with my own stun gun lol


----------



## Stealthy (Aug 3, 2011)

"Real life Super Heroes aren't necessarily any crazier than you or I or anyone else"....that has to be the quote of the century.


Many many moons ago there was a group of Vigilantes getting around Sydney, they were well known and easily recognisable.

One day I saw a small pack of them cutting across a busy street, while I was watching them the group leader caught his own reflection in a shop window and couldn't help himself, he was so impressed he puffed his chest up and put on a really good show, looking himself up and down.....I swear it was the funniest thing you could ever see, I never laughed so hard.


----------



## Omar B (Aug 3, 2011)

Sorry, my fault.


----------

